# Pig with goats?



## ThePigeonKid (May 29, 2012)

Can I keep 1 pig with my goat for a few months?


----------



## Royd Wood (May 29, 2012)

More details please - like how old is the pig
Heres a link to aggies post on here with a video of piglet and goat having lots of fun - good luck
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17696&p=1


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

Piglet with a goat larger than it by quite a bit then I'd say for a few months would _maybe_ be ok.  But personally I wouldn't risk it.

Having personal experience with a full grown potbelly (about 150 pounds) attacking a fully grown horse and ripping the horse's upper leg wide open, I wouldn't ever allow a half grown or fully grown pig to be with ANY other livestock again on my farm.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (May 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 29, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> More details please - like how old is the pig
> Heres a link to aggies post on here with a video of piglet and goat having lots of fun - good luck
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17696&p=1


They certainly were good buddies!  They were only together until the goats were sold at around 8 weeks.  The pig was about 3 weeks older than the goats, so they were all very young.  Now that the pig has grown a ton, I'm not sure I'd put her in with any goats. She's just so incredibly strong I would worry she'd hurt them by accident even.


----------

